

So much for "Rhapsody won't bow to Apple's subscription policy" - boctor
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sof/2227161489.html

======
boctor
2/15: Rhapsody won't bow to Apple's subscription policy
<http://engt.co/gY3gHO> 2/21: Rhapsody posts Craigslist ad for iPhone
developer <http://j.mp/dVv4vQ> Screenshot in case ad is removed:
<http://twitpic.com/42fl5d>

------
minalecs
it would be disappointing if these companies don't stand together and stand
firm. If everyone moves over to the other platforms, people will come.

------
schraeds
great find

